# Autonomie new iPad



## angelmec (24 Mars 2012)

il est si long que ça à recharger ?

parce que là j'ai le deuxième modèle, mais j'ai vraiment envie du retina

est-ce qu'il se recharge quand même un peu quand on le branche au mac, ou ça avance vraiment bien que sur prise ?

et en luminosité normale ou au maximum, ça donne quoi ? toujours 8-10h ?


----------



## bob41 (24 Mars 2012)

j'ai un new depuis une semaine,c'est mon premier; c'est assez super; il faut effectivement pas mal de temps pour le charger à fond, au moins 5/6 heures je pense
j'ai l'impression que sur mon imac par USB ça ne charge pas ou pas grand chose
je vais approfondir...


----------



## lemarseillais23 (24 Mars 2012)

j'ai le nouveau, avec mon utilisation, il me fait presque la semaine,  (quelques heures par jour: prises de note, jeux, internet...) et pour le recharger, je l'ai branché une nuit, donc c'est assez transparent


----------

